# i need ideas



## thebodyman (May 26, 2009)

i would like to get some ideas on how other people smoke if you could explain it to me that would be great my food that i smoke dosent get the flavor all the time that i am after normally what i did is start some coals and then some wood let all that kind burn then i put chunks or chips that have been put in water for a while i through those on and i still cant get enough smoke like i would want i have 2 55 gallon barrels that i smoke in one if for the food and one is for the fire box


----------



## sumosmoke (May 26, 2009)

The art of smoking meat varies from each smoker to smoker. However, if you're looking for some basic tips, check out the free, 5-day ecourse offered through the site. There's a link on the left hand side of the web page that will take you to another page to sign up.

Good luck, you'll get there!


----------



## morkdach (May 26, 2009)

dang i understud just rightly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. check out the 5 day course it does have a lot of good info. i never soak chips or chunks but then again thats my pref. check out the threads on wood smokers it wont take long to get sum good grub outta them thar drums. show us some pics of you smoker and how ya control temps.


----------



## thebodyman (May 26, 2009)

sorry if you cant read the way that i write i do body work for a living welding and what not and the reason i do that because i couldnt get through some of the classes like english, spelling, and math i just couldnt get it so that is why i chose a job that i wouldnt have to do stuff like that at so i am sorry again if that affends someone but that is just the type of person i am


----------



## grothe (May 26, 2009)

Absolutely no need to apologize bodyman!!!!
We're all friends here!


----------



## morkdach (May 26, 2009)

like i said i understud ya just fine were here togather as friends and family and oh yea good eats my friend


----------



## thebodyman (May 26, 2009)

well that is good the reason i am on here it to meet some people that enjoy smokin as much as i do


----------



## morkdach (May 26, 2009)

WELCOME glad ta have ya


----------



## fire it up (May 26, 2009)

Well bodyman, the 5 day e-course is a good start.
How much wood are you adding at a time?  Normally I wouldn't recommend chips because they usually burn up really fast.
Any pics of your smoker in action?  Have you gotten the smoke flavor you are after any times you have used it or was that flavor punch from a different one?
Pretty sure I saw a pic of your smoker on here (if it's the one I'm thinking of).
I'm sure you'll get it figured out eventually.
Oh, and you may want to give not soaking your wood a shot. 
I had always heard you must soak them but learning from this site and trying it out for myself I completely agree with folks that say soaking chips only makes them take longer to start smoking.
Good luck and happy smokes.


----------



## tn_bbq (May 26, 2009)

To answer the question.  Try using dry chips instead of wet chips.  Try using more chips.  Try a different brand of charcoal.  Also, you might need to fine tune your air and smoke flow so that sweet smelling smoke stays in the cooking chamber a bit longer (just be careful when you do this).


----------



## got14u (May 26, 2009)

.what kind of smoker do you have? that would be the best way to start out.


----------



## fire it up (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, C'mon guys, I thought we were here to help a fellow smoker not judge the way a person expresses themselves.
I don't see what the big deal is and I had absolutely no problem understanding the post.  How about we just keep it on topic and try to figure out how to help the man achieve the perfect TBS.

Forgot to ask, how much wood and what kind are you using?


----------



## morkdach (May 26, 2009)

10/4 what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## thebodyman (May 26, 2009)

well i have got the good smoke flavor but this is a new smoker that i built and i didnt get the flavor the first time i used it so i will try again i just wanted to see what other guys did i kind of taught myself how to smoke never really researched it i just started so i wanted to see what other people did but the air flow thing i do have to mess with


----------



## pineywoods (May 26, 2009)

I will say this one more time if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing. We have a wide diversity of people here with differing education levels and that shouldn't be held against anyone. If you can't comprehend the thread then don't reply to it there are enough of us that can that the questions will get answered. Now lets get back on the topic of this thread


----------



## alx (May 26, 2009)

i always like to break in a smoker 6 times or so myself to get a feel for it 2 55 gallon drums is alot of air space and you mentioned airflow what type wood for flavor


----------



## pineywoods (May 26, 2009)

Looking at your smoker I think you are going to want to use chunks or even a beer can sized wood split. That and a way to control the airflow into the firebox should work.


----------



## rickw (May 26, 2009)

I would say to try different types of wood. I prefer a lighter smoke taste and shy away from hickory and mesquite. You might want to try these two woods and use small splits instead of chips and chunks.

 I love the fruit type woods like cherry, apple and mulberry. For a heat source oak is my preference.


----------



## thebodyman (May 27, 2009)

yea i figured i would have to break it in which stinks ha ha ha i cant wait til this weekend i shall smoke some ribs on it and hopefully it will be good i think i am also going to smoke some cheese i seen that alot of people do that and this set up is perfect for it


----------



## grothe (May 27, 2009)

Don't forget to take and post some pics.....especially of your rig. It'll be easier ta give ya some advice if we can see what you're running!


----------



## thebodyman (May 27, 2009)

i have some pics of it in the wood smoker section of smoker i built


----------

